# Japanese knives questions



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello!



Im going to buy some japense knives and in need of some help.I read up on the subject and the market, but not sure which one(s) to get. I kinda set my mind to the kai shun knives, but ive read that they are not the best. I dont either like how commercial and normal they are in kitchens.
I have some requirments for the knives i need.
Firstly it has to be damskus pattern(folded), it just looks so bad
it also has to be pure japanese, no western mix or anything, and it has to have a classic japenese plain wood grip. 

Are there any other models that would be better? Price wise shun knives are good, but if i get something better i dont mind paying more. 

Also does anyone know which stones are the best for this knife? im going to buy alot stone/hones for my straightrazor, and wondering if i could combine them, for instance would naninwa be good?



Thanks for help!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a little tricky to answer. 

1. What knife shape(s) are we talking about here? Gyuto? Usuba?

2. What do you mean by "pure Japanese"?

3. I assume you're talking about Damascus cladding, like suminagashi swirling. You do realize this is purely decorative and does nothing functional, right? That's fine, I just want to be sure.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

the bottom 1 is mine from a konosuke it is a santoku general multi knife
done very well and took my demi's finger off.


----------



## Makenfood (Oct 3, 2017)

oddwine said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im going to buy some japense knives and in need of some help.I read up on the subject and the market, but not sure which one(s) to get. I kinda set my mind to the kai shun knives, but ive read that they are not the best. I dont either like how commercial and normal they are in kitchens.
> I have some requirments for the knives i need.
> ...


----------



## Makenfood (Oct 3, 2017)

Sometimes "the best" is more than just a name.
When I started to get serious about food, Henkels, and Wustof were the names to have. I don't like the way they feel in my hand. If I'm using it all day I want it right. (I've been eyeing some japanese style blades myself lately tho!)


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

stones for straight razor will work just fine on knives so long as they are big enough. for a kitchen knife, i would want a stone at least 8" long. go find a shop where you can see and touch the knives you are interested in.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Shun is fine. They have lots of fun shapes to choose from too. I have quite a few Japanese knives and I don't find the more expensive ones to be better than Shun during normal everyday use.

As for the stones, any water stones are fine. Naniwa is a good choice.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel that Shun are both over- and under-rated. They're quite good mass-produced Japanese knives. Compared to stuff like Suisin or Masahiro or MAC, they're overpriced. I object to some of their labeling: they have knives called "usuba" that simply aren't, for example. But they don't deserve some of the sneers they receive from enthusiasts.

I will say that they are irritating to sharpen, whatever the stone.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Shun debate has been the subject of some hilarity around here, and what it always comes down to is simply, as Chris stated, that Shun are not worth the money. The Classic cannot even be considered an entry level Japanese knife given its thick edge, big belly and unwieldly high tip, yet its typical selling price is just over double that of the Tojiro DP and Fujiwara FKM. The Kanso, Fiji and Duo Core lines are all a big improvement over the Classic but, again, way overpriced.

Suisin, Masahiro, Geshin, Yoshihiro, Tanaka, Takamura, on and on and on, all have offerings of considerably better value. It really just comes down to simple math and, by that math, if you are gifted Shuns through SLT, WS, etc, thank the gifter very much, return them for the money, then live happy ever after with whatever you do with the cash.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

If you love the Miracle Blade knives but find them too flimsy, you'll love Shun. I was able to recreate an upgraded set of the Miracle Blade made up mostly of Shun knives. No other manufacture gives you such variety in shapes to choose from. To me, more shape = more fun. Aesthetically, Shun is also the shiniest of them all, save for the dull looking Kanso series.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The fact is that Shun knives work fine for some people, both professionals and at-home cooks, but not for others. There are lots of opinions but the only opinion that really counts is the person using the knife to prepare food. Folks need to evaluate their needs and desires, and choose for themselves. It's a very simple and indisputable fact.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Pat Pat said:


> If you love the Miracle Blade knives but find them too flimsy, you'll love Shun. I was able to recreate an upgraded set of the Miracle Blade made up mostly of Shun knives. No other manufacture gives you such variety in shapes to choose from. To me, more shape = more fun. Aesthetically, Shun is also the shiniest of them all, save for the dull looking Kanso series.


This is either the driest humor I've every seen, or you have a very "unique" perspective on knives Pat Pat.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

rick alan said:


> This is either the driest humor I've every seen, or you have a very "unique" perspective on knives Pat Pat.


I was being serious actually, LOL. I was obsessed with the Miracle Blade after watching so many infomercials back in the day that I finally bought a set. They worked like a miracle for a few weeks and just gave up. Still brainwashed by the infomercial, I set out to build my own set of the Miracle Blade that will last. My quest took many years complete, and Shun was a big help when it comes to finding the odd looking knives in the set.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahahahaha, I can actually relate somewhat to that. I have a 6" utility knife from 30 or 40 so years ago. Soft stainless, nice stabilized wood handle, stiff yet only 3/4" height at the heel. Spent a few hours thinning the ridiculous cross-section profile, and there is no knife I'd rather halve lemons and limes with, or trim frozen meat. And keeping to these and similar tasks it holds an edge well enough, wicked easy to sharpen too. Can't find anything quite like it.

You're a bit of a character Pat Pat, we could use more like you around here.


----------

